# Di Docherty leaving sky



## Robobum (Dec 4, 2011)

Taking a break apparently. Laura Davies is taking over as the new eye candy


----------



## wull (Dec 4, 2011)

aye she's coming to my bedroom...... 

i wonder how laura davies will fair?hopefully she does well and comes across as being good at what she's doing.


----------



## needmoreclub (Dec 4, 2011)

Robobum said:



			Taking a break apparently. Laura Davies is taking over as the new eye candy
		
Click to expand...

That's not a fair swap for gods sake.


----------



## drawboy (Dec 4, 2011)

They'll need a new chair that's for sure, Laura ain't fitting in Di's. Never seen the appeal of Di Stewart, she never did it for me. Mind you anythings better than Laura Davies. There are smaller calves on a dairy farm.


----------



## Marko77 (Dec 4, 2011)

Surprised she's giving up her job with them being a one income couple.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've heard she is giving up her job because she needs to spend time at home nursing her husbands golf game. Apparently it is terminal.


----------



## Mary (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe she wants to be able to travel with Nick on the tour?  Maybe they're busy baking buns for the oven??


----------



## DCB (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe Nick has said it would be good if they could spend more time at the weekends together.


----------



## golfcitydweller (Dec 4, 2011)

i`d pack it in as well - havin to work with that dick - mark roe !    hopefully laura will punch hell out of him and make us all happy ...


----------



## thecraw (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd also guess shes up the duff.


----------



## Mary (Dec 4, 2011)

golfcitydweller said:



			i`d pack it in as well - havin to work with that dick - mark roe !    hopefully laura will punch hell out of him and make us all happy ...
		
Click to expand...

LOL - that would certainly make the subscription worthwhile!


----------



## Yerman (Dec 4, 2011)

Preferred Di when she was a blond anyway but wish her luck. Sizism aside Laura Davies has more personality than any of the current bunch so can only see it as a good thing.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 4, 2011)

LD joining Sky may or may not be true........I made it up - I have no idea.


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Dec 4, 2011)

282
DOUGHERTY Nick	
ENG	
34	
â‚¬10,600
She must be looking for more money because he is not supporting her. 34 events this year.


----------



## Yerman (Dec 4, 2011)

Robobum said:



			LD joining Sky may or may not be true........I made it up - I have no idea.
		
Click to expand...

Gullible is my middle name, or so I'm told.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 4, 2011)

TO be honest she is not even that good a commentator so what odds?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2011)

Disappointing news but hopefully she'll be back on screens soon. I presume Rob Lee and David Livingstone will share the presenting duties although sadly I doubt Di's departure will mean a radical overhaul of the "experts"


----------



## Chris1980 (Dec 4, 2011)

drawboy said:



			They'll need a new chair that's for sure, Laura ain't fitting in Di's. Never seen the appeal of Di Stewart, she never did it for me. Mind you anythings better than Laura Davies. There are smaller calves on a dairy farm.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!!!!


----------



## papyt (Dec 5, 2011)

I heard she was going to caddy for her husband as she doesn't want to work week ends anymore!!


----------



## Crawfy (Dec 5, 2011)

Robobum said:



			Taking a break apparently. Laura Davies is taking over as the new eye candy
		
Click to expand...

I aint watchin that in 3D ....oooooft !!!


----------



## sev112 (Dec 5, 2011)

thecraw said:



			I'd also guess shes up the duff.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey   I hope she doesn't get a Pat test


----------



## PieMan (Dec 5, 2011)

Imagine how sweaty good old Laura will be under those studio lights..................!! Will they let her wear her sleeveless fleece in the studio?!!


----------



## golfcitydweller (Dec 5, 2011)

na craw - laura always looks that way   lol


----------



## tess80 (Dec 5, 2011)

old di ain't be wearing a wedding ring for a while. Possible reason? Hubby will be happy!


----------



## richart (Dec 5, 2011)

I would like to nominate Sarah Jane Mee or Natalie Sawyer to take her place. If I have got to put up with Mark Roe, John Hawksworth or the one from 'Thunder Birds' I need some eye candy.


----------



## BROOKIE (Dec 5, 2011)

I just hope its not Hazel Irvine with a translator..


----------



## keef (Dec 5, 2011)

I think it is a great loss. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Mary (Dec 6, 2011)

Replacement is Sarah Stirk.   

Discuss!


----------



## StuartD (Dec 6, 2011)

Mary said:



			Replacement is Sarah Stirk. 

Discuss!
		
Click to expand...

Was she the one on the Setanta golf channel before Setanta went bust


----------



## Mary (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, she was.  She also writes for Golf International - so should know her stuff.


----------



## harvey4banger (Dec 6, 2011)

Heard Di's moving in with Tiger, their going to give it another go


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Dec 6, 2011)

Robobum said:



			Taking a break apparently. Laura Davies is taking over as the new eye candy
		
Click to expand...

I wonder who is going to bring home the bacon in the Docherty household now, looks like hubby will need to get a job?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2011)

Sarah Stirk, who use to front the Setanta coverage is replacing Di


----------



## chris661 (Dec 6, 2011)

Mary said:



			Replacement is Sarah Stirk.   

Discuss!
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Sarah Stirk, who use to front the Setanta coverage is replacing Di
		
Click to expand...

We know


----------



## golfcitydweller (Dec 6, 2011)

sarah stirk eh - never heard of her - just as long as she`s got eh - big headcovers ! that`s fine with me ....


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 6, 2011)

golfcitydweller said:



			sarah stirk eh - never heard of her - just as long as she`s got eh - big headcovers ! that`s fine with me ....
		
Click to expand...

Here she is...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2011)

From memory she is a pretty decent golfer in her own right too.


----------



## Mary (Dec 7, 2011)

HomerJSimpson said:



			From memory she is a pretty decent golfer in her own right too.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I read somewhere that she has played county golf for Oxfordshire.

Hopefully the Di fans will give her a chance.  I think that it always takes a while for a new presenter to gel with the viewers and establish their own style.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 7, 2011)

Mary said:



			Hopefully the Di fans will give her a chance.
		
Click to expand...

Judging by the pic above she'll have 2 very good chances... 





Mary said:



			I think that it always takes a while for a new presenter to gel with the viewers and establish their own style.
		
Click to expand...

Did I mention the pic above?... she's in! 




[shallow....but funny at 2am when you're sitting alone reading a golf forum]


----------



## thecraw (Dec 7, 2011)

She was excellent on Setanta. Good move by Sky in my opinion.


----------



## Shaunmg (Dec 7, 2011)

Christine Bleakley is looking for a job. She is very talented, at what though I'm not sure.
Maybe its not golf


----------

